

Ask HN: What's your dream career? - quizbiz

I always wanted to manage a hotel resort even though it has little to do with my specific passions.
======
chaosprophet
Commercial airline pilot. Especially one that keeps flying into disaster-prone
areas and managing to touch down without incident.

------
jacobb
I'd like to spend the rest of my life having sex with really hot girls -- a
different one every night. That's a full time job.

~~~
entelarust
[http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/living/why-i-slept-
wi...](http://www.openthemagazine.com/article/living/why-i-slept-
with-1300-women)

